# diy co2???



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to try out diy co2. What do I need and how much of it for a 29g?


----------



## vaquero (Aug 24, 2012)

1 2 liter bottle, say a 1 liter glass jar, tubing to to reach tank from jar and enough to go between the two containers. I use 1/2 cup sugar to 6 teaspoons of dry yeast.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Go two posts down or click on this link http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diy-do-yourself/36380-diy-co2.html Cory pretty much explains all you need to know for DIY CO2. If there is still questions left open use google search. A lot of people have done DIY co2 and made internet posts about it.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

How would it go from one bottle to the smaller bottle into the tank?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

through pressure. The whole system has to be airtight. The reason you use the second bottle is to remove the alcohol from the mixture, as well as to count the bubbles. Just run airline tubing from your mixture bottle to the bottom of the second bottle, then a piece of airline tubing from the top of the second smaller bottle to the bottom of your tank. You should really check out the link I posted.


----------

